# Literary Maneuvers "Hall of Fame"



## VRanger

*The Winner's Hall of Fame*​

*Name**Times Won*Terry D9SueC6eggo6Chris Miller5Foxee5godofwine4bdcharles4Ibb4InkwellMachine4InsanityStrickenWriter4joshybo4Leyline4ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord412 tied317 tied2

*The Judging Hall of Fame*
(at the moment, a few years out of date)​
*Name**Times Judged*Hawke29VRanger16Leyline15Like a Fox13Bazz Cargo12Fin11Pluralized11Chris Miller10Silverwriter10Tiamat10eggo9Moderan9

Last updated Nov 2, 2022​


----------



## VRanger

*Month by Month Historical Winners of the Literary Maneuvers Challenge!*​
*Month**Prompt**Winner**Title*November-22Random Plot WheelOctober-22Veil Between RealmspiperofyorkThe CorruptingSeptember-22Beautifully StrangeLadyserpentineShattered KingdomAugust-22Black MetalNajaNoirSolidariaJuly-22Conspiracy TheorytonsonenotanyThe Red RunnerJune-22Picture PromptpiperofyorkThe Ideation TreeMay-22CandlelightQuelhallowUnfilteredApril-22Leaving UkraineSueC - equal firstSticky HandsApril-22Leaving UkraineTerraLiga - equal firstSniperMarch-22Looking GlasspiperofyorkThe Veracity MirrorFeb-22Grand Fiction Challenge - Artificial MoralityNon Serviam44L-6571January-22Speaking to the WindArrowInTheBowOfTheLordAudio FaeDecember-21The Wall in TwilightSueC - equal firstTwilight at Culloden WallDecember-21The Wall in TwilightNajaNoir - equal firstuntitledNovember-21Sign of the TimesJBF (2nd win)FindsOctober-21The Cat ParadeSueCAn Ohmage to Freddie ... A Cool CatSeptember-21Same sentence first and lastJBFFounders DayAugust-21Picture of old house with streetlight and wet roadFoxeeMoonbeatsJuly-21It Should be OverthePancreas11SuperstitionsJune-21Roll from GridVrangerExhumationMay-21(open prompt)MickdTaintedApr-21DefiancethePancreas11No MoreMar-21A Holy PlaceArrowInTheBowOfTheLordBullfrogs Never DieFeb-21Grand Fiction Challenge - A Blaze in the Northern SkyJenthepenThings Will Never Be The SameJan-21Gunshots in the HillsVeloHomecomingDec-20The FrostlandsFoxeeRunning WaterNov-20The Shop on the CornerIbbPauper's PricesOct-20Dead Man's Dance/Drawing Down the MoonJJDeanThe Gray AreaSep-20A Voice in the StormB4BFirst ContactAug-20The New NormalbdcharlesTruth, USJul-20Wild WestArrowInTheBowOfTheLordBones Lonely of the TriassicJun-20A Story Based on a SongBornForBurningIt LivesMay-20Give War a ChanceEpimetheusMy Tongue Shall Become IronApr-20Alien VisitUndead_AVThe PaintingMar-20Re-Tell a Fairy TaleUndead_AVThe ExhibitFeb-20-- (GFC)Jan-20Write a Death ScenebdcharlesRed Star, ExpiringDec-19EpistolaryMishThe Schrödinger Incident - Captain's LogsNov-19The ScarecrowArrowInTheBowOfTheLordThe ScarecrowOct-19Urban FairytaleIbbThe Boys Are Dead But Also Back in TownSep-19Choose a PromptTimThe Worst BetrayalAug-19Dead and DreamingTimDark and DreamingJul-19Final GirlEpimetheusHigh, all the timeJun-19We Found Him In The ParkUndead_AVThe OrphansMay-19At SeaFatclubAt SeaApr-19The Butterfly EffectEpimetheusUpon Wings Of PassionMar-19Warden, I want My Own CellLuckyscarsDignityFeb-19Footprints in the SnowArachneA Matter of SubstanceFeb-19Grand prize challengeJan-19Things You See In The SmokePerianderThe FoundlingDec-18Moon LandingArachneOne Giant Leap for BarbaraNov-18Unreliable NarratorEmma SohanCarpe DiemOct-18CloudridersIbbI Slapped William Faulkner and I Liked ItSep-18The FuneralIbbDead Man TalkingAug-18Jonthom6th August 2318 AD/350 AAAug-18Last Day on EarthVeloExodusJul-18Dead Boys Don't CrygodofwineSuspicious ActivityJun-18Gas Station ProphetDeClarkeThe SeventhMay-18Upset the Apple CartplasticweldThe Same Task, Different MissionApr-18The Floor AboveSueCUpstairsMar-18Locked Inside-xXx-Neugen PrimeFeb-18bdcharlesSteel MachineFeb-18godofwineThe GatekeeperFeb-18Annual LM ChallengeJenthepenDoubleFeb-18SmithSecond LifeFeb-18SueCComfortJan-18Never Bend Over-xXx-re: writ rootDec-17He's Way Too Young For MePluralizedThe BoysNov-17I could see them comingRoacSuperheroesOct-17Picture PromptGodofwineThe ChaseSep-17Gorilla ThreesomeRubiscoMonkey see Monkey doAug-17Because I'm InsaneSueCBecause I'm InsaneJul-17The FollowerbdcharlesNightfairiesJun-17DroneTerry DInside 7cMay-17Everything Must GoPhil IstineClosing Down SaleApr-17Pouch CreamPtolemyHip LingoMar-17Choose a SongCandervalleThe Confession of Sam HallFeb-17Grand FictionJoshyboLooking BackJan-17When a Good Man FallsgodofwineThe Preacher's WifeJan-17Terry DThe Catcher In The SkyDec-16Santa's ConfessionTKentI didn't Say AnythingNov-16Well this is AwkwardTerry DRescueOct-16Here there be MonstersKyle RThe BeastSep-16Wrong HouseCandervalleHomeward BoundAug-16Out of TimeSleepwriterSpeedJul-16The GamblerrcallaciSecrets of the BayouJun-16Picture PromptSleepwriterSatisfaction GuaranteedMay-16It Grows On YourcallaciAnywhere, But HereApr-16The Sun And The DragonTerry DThe Scent Of GingerMar-16Reason 343Kyle R.Sparrow June Falls in LoveFeb-16Grand Fiction ChallengeInkwellMachineLike Snuffing Out a CandleJan-16Choose a SongjoshyboThe OracleDec-15First One To DieHarperColeThe Road to Heaven is paved with bad intentionsNov-15Dream ThiefppsageDream ThiefOct-15Eyes In The DarkJ AnfinsonEyesSep-15Recycled Partsastroannie and InstituteManRansom's Secret Revealed and Parts To Number, Parts To NameAug-15I Think I Remember How To Do ThisAllysan and ppsageMemories Lost and Found and AvaJul-15ShadowsFoxeeWanted: A Friend for RememberingJun-15The Burden of Guiltrcallaci and joshybo12 O'Clock Midnight and What Was Left UnsaidMay-15You Don't See MeKnightPlutonianI See YouApr-15Bad DecisionsjoshyboBrokenMar-15Re-imagined Fairy TaleM CullAllerednicFeb-15Picture PromptShinyfordSix CubitsJan-15Yearly ChallengeTerry DQuid Pro QuoDec-14Glass EyeTerry DExhibit #1: From a Cell Phone Recording Found at the SceneNov-14Saturday Night in the City of the DeadGuy FaukesOrphansOct-14Paper ChildrenInkwellMachineShe Gave Me No TearsSep-14Alien Mating RitualsshinyfordSpede, Dating.Aug-14Don't Look BackgarzaDon't Look Back.Jul-14Stranger at the DoorKyle RUnderneath it All.Jun-14Choose a SonggarzaMcRae County Man Charged with ArsonMay-14The ConversationBishopThe ConversationApr-14A Children's StoryShinyfordThe Nuffin PuffinMar-14Unexpectedly NudeTheYellowMustangSenselessFeb-14Ten MinutesthePancreas11The Last HumanJan-14Here Today, Gone TomorrowTerry DThe CostDec-13A Light in the AtticInkwellMachineThe ProcessNov-13The Space In BetweenStaff DeploymentThe Day I Became a GhostOct-13When The Clock StopsFolcroKAYLIE, FROM THE STARSSep-13Don’t Turn Out The LightsJ AnfinsonReconcileAug-13The Date From HellInkwellMachineWedding InvitationJul-13VerschlimmbesserungJamiePoint, Click, RefreshJun-13The Last Good DayDictariumThe Marvelous Monday of Marcus ShuntMay-13Killing Things Best When Selling Nothinglasma thousand cutsApr-13BubblesJon MN/AMar-13Picture PromptlasmPatientFeb-13ContradictionsLeylinePretty Girls in Nice CarsJan-13Waiting For The SunmoderanWaiting For The SunDec-12The WarninglasmThe WarningNov-12Another Corporate TakeoverLeylineGifted & TalentedOct-12Out at SeaInsanityStrickenWriterAn Old Man's ShackSep-12Sex TapeChris MillerPanoramaAug-12Funny Things Happen When the Sky is BurningKyleColoradoGrey Tail, Orange SkyJul-12Shoes Hanging on a WiregarzaVenus in TransitJun-12Picture PromptTerry D and TaknovrthewrldStrings and Dead MarionetteMay-12Oh! What a Lovely ApocalypseKyleColoradoEat On, Hungry GiantApr-12For Sale: Baby Shoes, Never WornTerry DThe PriceMar-12The Abysscandid petuniaUntitledJan-12At Last Some LifeInsanityStrickenWriterIn Dark SpacesDec-11DecemberRusty NailHer Last DecemberNov-11Fall InLike a FoxYou Last AutumnOct-11It Happened in a MomentInsanityStrickenWriterThe Moment of EverythingAug-11Food, Glorious Food!Anna ButtonsSweet and SourJul-11Historical FictionAnna ButtonsHebonyJun-11Let’s Talk About FlyingAnna ButtonsNot Who You Think It IsApril/May 2011Superhero’s Night OffInsanityStrickenWriterDeadly ButterMay-11The CaretakerLike a FoxNo More Baked PotatoesMar-11Six Pictures Found on a Camera on the Side of the RoadSpider8Six Steps to HeavenFeb-11The Six ElementsLeylineLittle Miss CandyflipJan-11Song into StoryKatastrofJust WordsNov-10Reply to a Love LetterKatA Hard LessonOct-10Picture Promptspider8IntuitionSep-10Discovering a Portal to. . .EdropusUntitledAug-10A Blind Date with the DevilLeyline...there is some shit I will not eatJul-10Four WordscaelumA New AcquaintanceJun-10New Monsters and Double Blindalanmt and NathanBrazilSatyricon and A Plastic BagMay-10Justice is BlindLike a FoxSahara GlowApr-10Last Bus to. . .moderanN/AFebruary/March 2010Dreamseigfried007N/AJan-10GoneeggoN/ASeptember/October 2009Dec. 21 2012The Backward OX and Crazed ScribeN/A and N/AAug-09Second Person POVcyberspecterN/AJul-09The Dead Don’t dieeggoN/AJun-09Rewrite a Fairy Taleseigfried007N/AApril/May 2009We’d Like to Know a Little About you for our FliesadrianhayterDeath and PrivacyMar-09Put The Hammer DownadrianhayterCoitus Interruptis at a Hundred and FiveFeb-09Follow Your HearteggoN/AJan-09The AuthorJosephBThe FlumaxNovember/December 2008Seven Sinsseigfried007N/AOct-08Scare MeNon ServiamNo Matter WhatSep-08Your Life Without “Life”TiamatN/AAug-08Cover LetterGeishaN/AJul-08Spntaneous CombustioneggoN/AMay-08SacrificeChris MillerFun With Dick and JaneApr-08The ApocalypseLoulou and eggoN/A and N/AMar-08Delivery!IrishLadEnd of ParadeNov-07Advice ColumnLoulouUntitledOct-07Break Up SongsmilinghelpsGet Out of my BoxAug-07Fly on the WallsmilinghelpsDirty LaundryJul-07My Life as a Dead bodyJiiedenHow Demons Are MadeMay-07MytheggoN/AMarch/April 2007Wild LifeFoxeeN/AFeb-07Political SpeechcyberspecterNO MORE!Dec-06SnowHodgeSnow: History OfNov-06Your Version of HellWyndstarGetting it DoneSeptember/October 2006Five Hundred Years From NowFoxee and JiiedenN/A and SanctuaryAug-06Iron ChefChris Miller and eggoThe Reception and Monster MashedJul-06Extreme Makeover: Poem EditionGigiMidnight Thoughts While Attending The CarnivalJun-06DeadlinesSavia and KelhanionA Race of Hands and Could I Have An Eternal Feast For One, Please?May-06MythologyChris MillerN/AApr-06RevengeHodge and aprilrainHe Doth Protest Too Much and Dog DaysFeb-06Worst Valentines Day EverChris MillerJoanne’s Artistic Floral Arrangements and GiftsNov-05GoosebumpsN/AN/AAug-05Bedroom DescriptionstrangedazeMy Room as a Love StoryJul-05Travel SonnetAchillesTime TravelerJun-05Moralistic FableLoneWolfThe Squirrel's FollyMay-05Out of TimedanielstjLast DanceMay-05Hungover HaikuIlan BouchardUntitled


----------

